# First Gold and Prospecting Finds



## JustinNH (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey all-
I posted one of these pics in the Prospecting section, but thought Id throw it in here as well. 

The 4 little BBs are all from fingers that I processed in AP then HCl-Clorox, precipitated just once and washed a couple times as described on here. I melted it with MAPP gas (since they are so small, regular MAPP worked fine). Everything I learned, I learned here. Thanks to Steve and several other forum members for their advice! I meant to take a pic of the powder... it looked really nice... but got too anxious and melted it before I got a chance 

I also have 60g of crushed mono caps soaking right now, so hopefully that will work out well. I'll be sure to take pics of that as well.

I appologize for the crappyness of the pics. My phone takes better pictures than my camera but the program won't work that puts them onto the computer, so these will have to do haha


----------



## JustinNH (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh yeah and the buttons came from 1.5g of foils, down a little when i precipitated it to 1.3g (I think... i didn't write it down and my memory is only great when it wants to be, so if that doesn't sound right, then it may be cause it isn't ). I haven't had a chance to weigh them yet.

There is also a few smaller pieces I was playing with to make initation placer gold (which came out pretty well) and will be redone in HCL-CL next time I do it.


----------

